# homers and ferals mixing



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

if i were to keep homers and let them fly, is there a chance that they would settle in with the local feral population and not come back? the ferals sit on my roof all day long, and often all night.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess they could, especially if they find a potential mate in the feral population.

Reti


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*homer and ferrel mixes*

i once had some ferrel pigeons that i trapped and brought into my coupe because some guy was shooting them if they came to his place so i set up some traps and trapped them... any way some of those ferrel pigeons mated with some of my homers and were cross breeds, eventually i had to many of them and had to sell a few to a local auction about 30 km away from home.
a day later it seemed that my pigeons that i sold escaped and got away and they were on my coupe the very next day . just thought i would throw in that story.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hey aarongreen123*

there is a chance that if you let some of your pigeons loose that they may join the wild ones happened to me quite a few times but usually if they do join they will come back with more 
its not to often that they will ditch home 
i often let some of my homers loose to lure in wild ones to my place 
its rare that they join the wild ones and not come back


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

aarongreen123 said:


> if i were to keep homers and let them fly, is there a chance that they would settle in with the local feral population and not come back? the ferals sit on my roof all day long, and often all night.



"Homers" got that name because they imprint a "home", and that is what they will return to. It is this love of home, that is used to send them hundreds of miles away, and they "race" home. 

Once your birds have imprinted where home is, there is little need to worry, that they will give up the security of home, for the hard life of being a feral. More likely the ferals will want to investagate for themselves, all the nice seeds that your homers have told them about.


----------

